# E60s modded by Hamann and Breyton



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Hamann HM 5.0


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Breyton









Breyton Spirit wheel


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

The first one looks REALLY cool!!! Too bad it does not have a temp gauge


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Both look pretty good, the darker colors hide the shape pretty well.

I like how the Breyton front facia makes the headlights look less "Dame Edna-esque".


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Don't show me the wheels, and I'd say the bottom one is the Hamann. Aside from the roof spoiler (a Hamann given), it looks very un-Hamann.

The new Breyton wheels looks nice. Hope it's not as weak and heavy as their others.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Here's a couple better shots with the new Breyton wheels...



















and with Breyton Magic racing wheels...


----------



## evolution247 (Feb 28, 2002)

Hmmm...those new fives are starting to look really good to me. Looks like I need to save my food stamps for my next car!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

evolution247 said:


> Hmmm...those new fives are starting to look really good to me. Looks like I need to save my food stamps for my next car!


Geez...you registered a year and a half ago and just now made your first post!!!

What kind of :bs: is that you, :asshole:??



Chris


----------



## evolution247 (Feb 28, 2002)

Pisss off! I've been hanging out at another spot!!!! 

Now I don't want to hang out at your little forum anymore!!!! :bawling: I'll just go back to the R6 boards (Yamaha R6 for those of you that don't know). Focker! :fingers:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

evolution247 said:


> Pisss off! I've been hanging out at another spot!!!!
> 
> Now I don't want to hang out at your little forum anymore!!!! :bawling: I'll just go back to the R6 boards (Yamaha R6 for those of you that don't know). Focker! :fingers:


:rofl:

I know it takes some getting used to but if you make an effort and explore a bit, you'll see how nice and powerful this type of forum really is. Besides, all the COOL former RF brains are over here now!! 

Chris


----------



## ELOVE525 (Jun 18, 2003)

i definitely like what Breyton did here. Those wheels go perfect with that car.


----------

